# temperment genetics question



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

From everything I know of her so far, my pup has a solid temperment. All the pups in the litter were very social like she is but one was shy. There were eight pups, seven of them rushed up with joyful greetings for me and my son, and one male did not want to join in the fun. Given a few minutes he did come over but never allowed me to handle him at all. The breeder told me he has been more friendly with me than most people, so I guess this was just a shy pupster. They were ten weeks when I met them. I know she has an extensive socialization program and takes it very seriously.
Question is- how normal is it that one pup out of a litter of eight would be shy? Is the shyness a certain indication of a temperment problem? Would you expect a single puppy to be shy, or could that mean there might be a problem in the line?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

When I would worry is if several in a litter were showing a temperament problem (yes, shyness is a indication of weak temperament). Sounds like most of this litter is pretty sound and only the one pup inherited a batch of unwanted genes. Something to keep in mind if you were to decide to breed, but not something to be overly concerned about otherwise.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lhczthSomething to keep in mind if you were to decide to breed, but not something to be overly concerned about otherwise.


That's why I was asking. I really have no reason to question my pup's temperment nor her parents, but like the HD thing (two OFA excellent parents having a litter of 50% pups with HD for example) I was wondering if this would be considered a red flag for breeding, or a normal situation.
It also got me wondering what I would do about a shy pup if one appeared from a litter I bred. So I am just trying to look at and consider everything.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Quote:It also got me wondering what I would do about a shy pup if one appeared from a litter I bred. So I am just trying to look at and consider everything.


You keep the pup a bit longer and make sure you get it out and socialize it well. Then when the pup is acting more social you place it with an owner that will continue with the training/socializing. 

Something else to keep in mind. Sometimes puppies can go through weird stages. I had a pup in my A litter that went through a very strange clingy stage at 7 -12 weeks. I kept him, worked with him until he was to the point I felt I could place him. This is what good breeders do.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks, Lisa. I would not breed unless and until I knew I could be a good breeder, and had a breedworthy dog. There's a lot to learn and I appreciate the time you have taken to answer my questions. 
Without knowledge good decisions can't happen.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

> Quote:Without knowledge good decisions can't happen.


Very true.


----------

